# Best residential plow for Jeep YJ, TJ



## roverguy (Jan 8, 2017)

Just sold my 92 YJ with an old Meyers and E47 setup.

It plowed my 300' long paved and gravel drive great for the last 3 New England Winters.

Chassis was really bad, sold sold the whole unit. It was probably too heavy for the truck, front leafs were flat. Mounts were all rusted on, so didn't want to deal with removing and swapping to new rig.

Anyway, looking for a newer YJ, or TJ (hear YJ is better.

I will need a plow for it.

What do you guys recommend for no more than $2500?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You should have paid a shop an hour's labor to remove the plow frame. I've seen used set ups on Craigslist for around 2800-3000. I like Meyer plows on the jeeps.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

newer may not be better....might find a decent pickup for that money


----------

